# Jetski dudes today



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Saw some.jet ski fishing guys today at SS. Wonder if they are on here. Looked WET leaving the fport jetties.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If Facebook look up Texas Jet ski fishing it was them. https://www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish/


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

There were 3 groups of us that fished opening day for Snapper out about 32 miles. I think there were 7 total and everyone limited out on Snapper, several Kingfish caught as well. We were too busy fishing and not photo/videoing, but his guy is obviously #1!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

32 Miles? Man sell those and pool up into a boat you all go in a group anyway. Just kidding. 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ya, group ownership in a boat is great! Lol

Looks fun, Iâ€™d need a t top though.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

boom! said:


> Ya, group ownership in a boat is great! Lol
> 
> Looks fun, Iâ€™d need a t top though.


Haha yeah that works well lol I was kidding. Never ventured into that, look forward to the results.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

boom! said:


> Ya, group ownership in a boat is great! Lol
> 
> Looks fun, Iâ€™d need a t top though.


Boat requires storage, higher capacity towing vehicle, and more maintenance. WaveRunners are more fun en-route, close comparison would be like driving a big truck vs high performance motorcycle. Other than radar we have the same safety and navigation equipment as a boat. I'll get an offshore boat when I'm old, almost there!


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

great picture


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

your waverunner is what model, good looking rig


----------



## mcknzAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

It seems like you had so much fun.


----------

